# Windows 10 Education Bootable USB



## ManiacZack (Dec 8, 2016)

I am trying to create a bootable usb for windows 10 education. I already have the iso downloaded. I have tried the windows media creation tool only to find it has options for windows 10 home, pro, and N versions, and tries to download a new copy of windows, but no education.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Where did you get this Windows 10 ISO file?


----------



## OverTallman (Oct 11, 2016)

Windows 10 Education is available in ISO image made from the latest Media Creation Tool, as long as you're choosing the normal version you'll get Home, Pro, Education editions in one ISO file. Apparently your Media Creation Tool isn't the latest one.


----------



## ManiacZack (Dec 8, 2016)

I got both from Microsoft directly, https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 (media creation tool), and iso is directly from Microsoft as well. Via key from college. So I know it's the latest one, maybe I'm not using it properly. Should it have education version in the drop down or does it just download windows and the key determine the versions. I have to be missing something somewhere.... Also, Education edition is not listed in the chart on the download page for the media creation tool.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Which of these options did you try using?


----------

